# Larry Hughes and Steroids



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Has anyone actually examined/looked into this angle?
I know we kind of joked/laughed about it. But just put up a before and after. Nobody bulks up that much in a month without a lot of "supplements".

I don't think it's a coincidence. A player who was on the ropes of his NBA career. Who had lost his athleticism, but whose whole game is based on athleticism...used some kind of steroid for a brief return to glory.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Most of the things I read said he gained 5 lbs. during the time he was injured. Which sounds plausible if it's true.

But you're right, it did look like more than 5 pounds. Dude looks relatively well-proportioned now. Weird.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

To be fair, he looked anemic before. He actually looks like most other swing players in the NBA now. Weird though that he waited until he was washed up to suddenly do this. Why didn't he lift like this earlier in his career?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh yeah and was anyone else aware that Hughes had a big problem with playing point guard last season? He's acting now like it was this big hold back in his game and that's the reason he's sucked with the Cavs. But what about the other year and a half where he was the starting shooting guard?

Honestly if he wasn't the point guard he was going to be benched...like he is now. Because Pavlovic out played him for the 2 spot, and Gibson is obviously a huge cut above both players. Think if Mike Brown had made the switch earlier last season to a Gibson/Pavlovic backcourt, we could have picked up at least five more wins.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Lebron, MJ, Kobe among others used steroids and this whole thing is the most hipocrital thing in sports.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

¹²³ said:


> Lebron, MJ, Kobe among others used steroids and this whole thing is the most hipocrital thing in sports.


links of any sort?

I've heard rumors about Clemens for years but I haven't heard even of whiff of allegations against NBA players.

PS: sorry for the light posting I've been away and haven't seen the Cavs plays. The boxscore was remarkable though. Does Hughes really looked that bulked up?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

¹²³ said:


> Lebron, MJ, Kobe among others used steroids and this whole thing is the most hipocrital thing in sports.


I bet 80 percent of NBA players have used steroids. 82 game season is no joke. Guys like Lebron who play an ungodly amount of games and minutes almost would have to have them just to function.

I hope the NBA just lets it go. Because unlike baseball I don't think it really distorts the game unnecccessarily. All it means is that these guys can stand up to the rigors for a little longer. If the NBA wants to ban steroids they should cut the league in half so you can have teams with true depth, so a guy like Lebron doesn't have to do what he's doing every night just to get regular season wins.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

¹²³ said:


> Lebron, MJ, Kobe among others used steroids and this whole thing is the most hipocrital thing in sports.


So did George Bush. Those *******s.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

go check if his balls shrunk.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I bet 80 percent of NBA players have used steroids. 82 game season is no joke. Guys like Lebron who play an ungodly amount of games and minutes almost would have to have them just to function.
> 
> I hope the NBA just lets it go. Because unlike baseball I don't think it really distorts the game unnecccessarily. All it means is that these guys can stand up to the rigors for a little longer. If the NBA wants to ban steroids they should cut the league in half so you can have teams with true depth, so a guy like Lebron doesn't have to do what he's doing every night just to get regular season wins.


That is what I am talking about. I really couldn't say it better. :clap:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I bet 80 percent of NBA players have used steroids. 82 game season is no joke. Guys like Lebron who play an ungodly amount of games and minutes almost would have to have them just to function.
> 
> I hope the NBA just lets it go. Because unlike baseball I don't think it really distorts the game unnecccessarily. All it means is that these guys can stand up to the rigors for a little longer. If the NBA wants to ban steroids they should cut the league in half so you can have teams with true depth, so a guy like Lebron doesn't have to do what he's doing every night just to get regular season wins.



is that what you think??? i'm not here to argue, i just find your opinion on this very interesting...what is your opinion on hockey players??? i would think that the percentage would be even higher...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm about 95% sure Mr. Glass is using roids. 

Frankly it's about time.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> is that what you think??? i'm not here to argue, i just find your opinion on this very interesting...what is your opinion on hockey players??? i would think that the percentage would be even higher...


They still have Hockey players!?
Hockey players don't use steroids, they use Jack Daniels to dull the pain and increase the randiness.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Any pictures of how Hughes looks right now?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Any pictures of how Hughes looks right now?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I beg to differ, Larry worked his arse off, and is 100% natural. You want proof? Ask and you shall recieve...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

There is no way that many NBA players take roids - esp. Hughes - You would cramp up so bad being in a sport that involves so much running, sprinting, jumping.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I hope the NBA just lets it go. Because unlike baseball I don't think it really distorts the game unnecccessarily. All it means is that these guys can stand up to the rigors for a little longer. If the NBA wants to ban steroids they should cut the league in half so you can have teams with true depth, so a guy like Lebron doesn't have to do what he's doing every night just to get regular season wins.


Steroids are banned. They are banned for a reason. You say it doesnt distort the game? So if Player A is taking them and can go all out the entire season, and Player B doesnt, and wears out towards the end, than that doesnt make a difference? :azdaja:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

RoyWilliams said:


> Steroids are banned. They are banned for a reason. You say it doesnt distort the game? So if Player A is taking them and can go all out the entire season, and Player B doesnt, and wears out towards the end, than that doesnt make a difference? :azdaja:


I doubt there is a player B anymore. It's about all players. if it makes for a better NBA product and players want to do it, then they should be allowed. How does it really affect us as fans? Do you want to see Larry Hughes dunking, or on crutches?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I doubt there is a player B anymore. It's about all players. if it makes for a better NBA product and players want to do it, then they should be allowed. How does it really affect us as fans? Do you want to see Larry Hughes dunking, or on crutches?


You can not say that there is not a player B. 

I just told you how it affects the fans. If your team and your players arent users and other teams are, its a direct affect lol.

And are you being serious. Are you actually saying steroids, which are banned, be allowed. :lol:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I think everyone is overlooking what, if anything at all, is the likely substance he's using - HGH. Unlike steroids, you can't test for it. Additionally, it's supposed to be highly effective when recovering from an injury.

Just my thought.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> I think everyone is overlooking what, if anything at all, is the likely substance he's using - HGH. Unlike steroids, you can't test for it. Additionally, it's supposed to be highly effective when recovering from an injury.
> 
> Just my thought.


Definitely. One of the problems with this debate in general is that we've lumped everything together and now the public doesn't really have a good handle on what is what or why it's bad. There's so many supplements out there. Where do you draw the line? And does it matter? There's always going to be a better drug.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Brandname said:


>


His arms sure do look a lot more beefed up. I think HGH, like what Futuristxen said, is helping him out.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Definitely. One of the problems with this debate in general is that we've lumped everything together and now the public doesn't really have a good handle on what is what or why it's bad. There's so many supplements out there. Where do you draw the line? And does it matter? There's always going to be a better drug.


Yep, and the newest drug will likely be ahead of the newest test. I don't like the idea of leveling the playing field by saying "take whatever you want to take," but it's probably the only truly effective way to do it if that's the objective.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Finally I found some people that really understand the problem. I agree with futuristxen and jnjr79.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well, so much for that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Well, so much for that.


LOL I'm telling you he got hurt again. The 1st half he played really well and the Cavs were up 7

He took that fall and morphed back into Mr. Glass


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> LOL I'm telling you he got hurt again. The 1st half he played really well and the Cavs were up 7
> 
> He took that fall and morphed back into Mr. Glass


Throw the drug allegations out the window now.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I bet 80 percent of NBA players have used steroids. 82 game season is no joke. Guys like Lebron who play an ungodly amount of games and minutes almost would have to have them just to function.


I'm not really sure why you think that, but it's not true.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

I personally hope that Hughes goes off for 30 points again in the next few games. That could increase his trade value. And Devin Brown does everything that Hughes can do.


----------

